# what paralel Josquin in quality not quantity, Marbianus di Orto in genieousness!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

His lamentations by *Huelgas Ensemble* are incredible, and *the sound and the fury* release yah?
*Mandatory listening folks, even newbies to renaissance.
*
*His Laments , his missa are far complex and beautiful harmonic vocal dissonance flow in fluid ,straight pipe.
*
*This musician iis very interresting fellow, of the eminent franco-flemish school of Burgundy kingdom ! behold!

Have a nice day.take care all of yah :tiphat:

well except him the wicked one :devil: the hell whit him.. whiteout anger in my mind whiteout hatred, scorn, whiteout spite,but only pure joy of laughing in is face ,haha
*
:angel:


----------

